# Getting Life Turned Upside Down



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Didn't see this one coming but it's not as bad as the last churn of events.....

When becoming prepared was thrust upon me out of economics I found pleasure and joy in becoming self sustaining. I've reached that point where if I had to bug out the retreat can provide for all those I'd like to come along and more. Life actually got better producing what I need and not needing nearly as much. 

The job I fell into is great. I find it rewarding and it was not expected to ever happen. We graduated 21 of 35 cadets Friday, we are off this next week and a new class of 40 starts a week from Monday. It's probably the perfect job for me, and my dear wife was elated because at 45 she just doesn't want to retire yet. She works for the VA, and you get the idea of what is going on in her world. 

Out of the blue, Friday after graduation, she sits me down and says I have an opportunity to make a difference at the VA. A bureaucratic VA post that will change their mental health services for the better, write policy, train social workers, and truly help people. Great I said. Well, then she noted, it's in Washington DC. 

Shit just hit the fan


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

So what are you two going to do? Can you see about getting the same sort of position you have now, in the DC area? I lived and worked in the DC area for 9 years. It is beautiful. Congested, yes. The 495 beltway adds an hour a day to your commute. Or you can use the subways if you have to go into DC. But, there is plenty of beautiful country area surrounding DC in both Virginia and Maryland. 
It is expensive there. But, there is so much to do and see, and lots of great restaurants. 
I miss the food!! And the weather. It gets HOT as hell in DC tho, cause of all the concrete.
Hey, where else can you go and see some BIG woman walking down the sidewalk with nothing but a purse on...:shock:
(true story)


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh boy, glad it's you and not me! 

Get a big enough hammer and you can make a square peg fit in a round hole, but damn it hurts. If it will truly help our vets, I'd say jump on it. I'm not sure that many here would agree that anything is going to change the culture and practices at a bureaucracy as large as the VA unless alot of heads roll, and she may find that it's all just wallpaper over a rotten wall. If she does decide to go for it, I absolutely wish her well in her efforts and hope that it does succeed.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

That's tough. If it were my wife, I would have to ask "Other than making more money, what is the benefit to US?" As in both of you. 

I have worked full in the face of the Federal Government and it is unbelievable the inefficiency, lack of common sense and laziness that goes on there. It will make you bitter if you are too deeply involved in it. While her intentions are without a doubt noble, and well meaning, is it really worth the personal sacrifice you would have to make and having to live right inside the cesspool that we affectionately know as our "government"? 

I would not want to be in your shoes at the moment. For me, my answer would be a resounding "no!". But that's me. Good luck on this one buddy.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I would hate to be in your shoes!! Maybe rent her a place out there and make sure she even likes the job before you pick up and move everything. I used to work on oil rigs as a diver and overseas security contractor and was gone for upwards of a year at a time. It is hard being away from each other but it is possible if you want it to work. I wish you the best on this one. It is goin to be tough any way you go about it!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Just remember where the first nuke will detonate.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

There is no amount of money or satisfaction in making a difference that could convince me to live near DC. Although, there is a dive biker bar at the first exit north of BWI airport along the Baltimore-Washington Parkway that has GREAT Bar-B-Que. I had a client for several years in Columbia, MD that had me out there at least 5-6 times per year. I would not live there on a bet.

I will be praying for you pal.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Great now I gotta add a bomb shelter to the burden as if its not enough driving two great danes across the country in my old land cruiser.



paraquack said:


> Just remember where the first nuke will detonate.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

what are you gonna do?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh it's already decided, done, and I've been browsing small Virginia farms all weekend. I've already concluded the means to getting there is buying a trailer and taking our new (very old) land cruiser across the nation with the hounds, rent the CA property out and maybe hire a caretaker for the NV home. I don't know how oft I can get back to NV and we spend 3 weekends a month here now. It's not the kind of place I just want to abandon for 9 months at a time though it's been done before. There is more to it now.

I will start the next academy, and hand it off to a successor when the time comes to permanently head east. My only question mark is what will I do when I get there. Most LE certification doesn't move well between states though CAs (mine) is pretty good. Who knows maybe I can get a gig working security as the museum or with all her new loot for the job just be her kept man? I'm good with that. Lord knows I'll be thinking of HTF do I get to NV in a bug out situation.



shotlady said:


> what are you gonna do?


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Come take a look around the eastern panhandle of WV. It beats the heck out of VA. I know, I've lived in both. Though a slightly different spelling, we even have an area called Rippon! 
Many folks who live here commute to DC by car or the train. I would definitely recommend steering clear of the Maryland burbs. VA can be good but you still have to get a good ways out for a decent quality of living.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Surely by now the VA has it's own paramilitary unit. Somebody's gotta teach em the stuff they will ignore!

Tough situation, but I get it. Best of luck.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Crap.

I hope you deal with change better than I do.

How' your allergy to politicians and bureaucrats?

Not to mention traffic.

Someone needs to disarm dear Ripon before allowing him to move.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

That's a big change. Here's to new opportunities! Hopefully it's going to open big doors for you.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I hesitate to jump into anyone's personal life decisions.

My wife and I lived a similar circumstance from 1991 through 2008. She got an irreplaceable job with great money and benefits. My opportunities kept me away from home all week and home on weekends at best and out of the country for six months at a time at the worst. We made it work but have had a tough time readjusting to full time retirement together. (I retired 3 Jan '09 she retired Sept. '13)

I'll say this about your DC job. Is she sure it will last?


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

DC? No thanks. It's too full of worthless bureaucrats and even more worthless politicians. I would constantly be taking a shower to get the scum off of me.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

I second Blackdog come out to the easterner panhandle of West Virginia. Do not look in Maryland as you will need to give up your guns. There is a MARC train to DC from harpers ferry WV. There are like minded folk, lower property prices, lower taxes. Look us up if you decide to come this way.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Sounds like your decision is made,- Go for it. Stay safe, stay tight. Good luck Brother, and they got internet right? Donnie.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Out of the blue, Friday after graduation, she sits me down and says *I have an opportunity to make a difference at the VA. A bureaucratic VA post that will change their mental health services for the better, write policy, train social workers, and truly help people.* Great I said. Well, then she noted, it's in Washington DC.
> 
> Shit just hit the fan


That in itself would be enough to get me to go along with the move. The fact that she may be able to help change things and really help the people that need it would motivate me.

Good luck with the move. I'm sure you'll be able to find similar work in the DC area.

-Infidel


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

She is in DC for the formality hiring interview tomorrow. On Friday she will be given her start date after they confer with her current supervisor for her replacement. She thinks she may even just stay and start Monday. 

I found a "subdivision" of sorts 91 minutes out in VA. She will drive it this weekend and explore the rail / metro / bus options. She doesn't mind a commute and this place is 8 acres and in our limited budget. It too me 21 months to build our current home so I'd have to finish this one by winer or we'd have a tough time. Not sure what permitting is like there. Back up plan are apartments closer in. Arlington is an option for that. I prefer the build my own space but it has to be feasible.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I hope everything works out for the best. Just remember, I think DC still frowns on firearms.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

She knows were not moving into DC. Close is bad enough.



paraquack said:


> I hope everything works out for the best. Just remember, I think DC still frowns on firearms.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

This is your chance to learn from the inside the problems of the outside of America. I do feel for you, however. Unless one gets FAR from the sprawling metroplex, there is no hope for regular life and costs are high becasue a LOT of other people have the same basic idea.

The Metro system in DC is great, and preferred to vehicle traffic, which is virtually impossible on most days unless one is in an escorted limo parade.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Well, the mission is green lighted and the details are being worked out. Nothing left to do but commit and succeed. Best of luck and please tell Mrs. Ripon I sincerly thank her for her service from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## jwprice (Jul 15, 2021)

paraquack said:


> Just remember where the first nuke will detonate.


amen to the nuke your right


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Good luck, I did that once, was promised my new job would make a difference, it did, in the numbers of hours I worked, a lot, with the increase in stress and the actual anger at seeing it absolutely made no difference because they had a agenda they really had no intention of changes. Never got my job back I like but did land in a place that made me happy with far fewer hours and that boulder lifted off my chest.


----------



## jwprice (Jul 15, 2021)

I agree with the BenFranklin quote 100% the bible says the very same thing, but so many people ive tried to get ready always say i have faith, i tell them noah had more faith than the entire earth and he spent over 100 years getting ready cause God told him to, so you think you sitting on your ass doing nothing will work, i wish you luck.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Since the forum recommended this to me, how did it turn out 7 years later


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Since the forum recommended this to me, how did it turn out 7 years later


Well considering this person hasn't been online since Jan 2016, I don't think we'll find out. It would be interesting to know though.

And it was a good walk down memory lane. Some there I surely miss.


----------

